# Finding threads I've Responded to.



## OKenpo942 (Jun 15, 2011)

I am relatively new to the forum and had posted a reply on a thread yesterday. I had to cut my response short because I had to go to work. I wanted to post another reply on that thread to expand on my previous post, however, I cannot remember the name of the thread and can't seem to find it. Is there a way to search for threads one has recently responded to? If so... help?

Thanks,

James


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 15, 2011)

Tool bar near top right of page has a Search option. Click the dropdown and select Advanced Search.
Enter your User Name where indicated and hit Search Now.



Alternately.
In any thread, click your user name and select "Find All Posts".


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jun 15, 2011)

You are awesome! Thank you so much. Thank you for the speedy response too.

James


----------

